# Which is your favourite apple pie juice?



## Philip (6/5/15)

The only one I have tried so far and really enjoy is the voodoo apple pie which is awesome.

Any suggestions on other local offerings that are really great?


----------



## Gert_Koen (6/5/15)

Voodoo has apple pie???????


----------



## Gert_Koen (6/5/15)

Five pawns Gambit is the shisle!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

For me, so far...
1) 5P Gambit
2) RS Cloudsat

I'm quite interested to try "Cowboy Apple Pie" by E-Liquid Project. Sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip (6/5/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Voodoo has apple pie???????


yip called 
*Jack The Ripper*


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

But with Gambit, it's not for everyone and worth trying. I bought a bottle and was disappointed. A tank or two into the bottle, I was ordering more - a creeper but awesome juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (6/5/15)

KB_314 said:


> But with Gambit, it's not for everyone and worth trying. I bought a bottle and was disappointed. A tank or two into the bottle, I was ordering more - a creeper but awesome juice


I cant get enough..Unfortunately my stash has almost run dry....


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

cowboy apple pie is awesome - there is a medium hint of roasted tobacco - i love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen (6/5/15)

Nightmare on Vape Street the best so far.
Lust
Warm cooked apples layered over warm flaky pie crust, topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and drizzled with caramel!


----------



## free3dom (6/5/15)

There is also Complex Chaos Craving Apple Pie - another great local one


----------



## Lushen (6/5/15)

I second Cowboys Apple Pie from the e-liquid project. It's my ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

Lushen said:


> I second Cowboys Apple Pie from the e-liquid project. It's my ADV


I am definitely going to give this a try. Love the idea of a little tobacco thrown into the mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/5/15)

Vapour Mountain Eros is a pretty decent Apple Crumble. I did enjoy the bottle but it isn't my type of regular flavour but it was certainly good to mix things up between my regular flavours


----------



## rogue zombie (6/5/15)

I've only had three:

Five Pawns Gambit - insanely good.

Eliquid Project Cowboy Apple Pie - least sweet, most "different" and probaly my favourite

Voodoo Jack the Ripper - Velvety goodness. Just a touch too much caramel for me. I recently had a RY4 that was steeped forever and a day. It was just super sweet caramel, which put me off caramel, for now at least. This does not take away from Jack.... the first toot was mindblowing. And I am still enjoying it, but a tank here and there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (7/5/15)

Try out SirVape No1, quite a tart fresh apple flavour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (7/5/15)

IMO eliquid project cowboy apple pie and second place complex chaos . both fantastic ADV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly (7/5/15)

I have only tried one... From SkyeBlue... Called Apple PI
So cannot compare it to anything else, but it pretty decent...


----------



## ashTZA (7/5/15)

I've tried 5pwns gambit (1 bottle),
rocket sheep cloudsat (2 bottles)
& currently busy with SirVape's No. 1 (half bottle so far)

Right now I have to say I favour Sir Vapes No.1; it has an authentic baked pie/apple bread taste with the apple being ever so light.
but its having a little bit of trouble wicking on my lemo if I pull consecutively too often. Might be a bit thicker than the other 2.
Its pure nom in a dripper though.


----------



## KB_314 (7/5/15)

FireFly said:


> I have only tried one... From SkyeBlue... Called Apple PI
> So cannot compare it to anything else, but it pretty decent...


Yeah that one was pretty good but personally I preferred Skyblue's Baked Apple - definitely worth a try. Loved their Sample pack of 3ml bottles!


----------



## moonunit (8/5/15)

Just got 2 apple pie flavours yesterday, Eros from Vape Mountain and Apple pi from Sky Blue.

Gave them both a quick go, the Eros has a very strong cinnamon spice hit, with a fragrant Apple flavour. The Apple pi tastes pretty much like what is described. Smooth Apple flavour with a creamy crust. Gonna let them both steep for a little bit and see where the flavour goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario (8/5/15)

Cowboys Apple Pie - E-Project


----------

